# 2006 Bowtech Diamond Liberty specs



## sparky357 (Jun 30, 2007)

2006 Diamond Liberty. Does anyone know what the cam timing specs are on this bow when in tune???

I have all the other specs but can't locate the distance from cam screw to limb.

Also need to know which module I would need to achieve 27.5" DL @80% let off.

The owners manual does not give you any of these specs.


----------



## sparky357 (Jun 30, 2007)

Got the specs. 

Moderator can close this post.


----------

